# 'Blind photography'



## arthur3000 (Aug 1, 2012)

'Sight of Emotion' Sensory Pop up Studio



> The process: Members of the public will enter the studio and once  standing in position will have their photo taken by photographers who  are visually impaired, assisted by sighted young photographers from  disadvantaged backgrounds from Fotosynthesis. Around the side of the  studio there will be an area where the printed photo can be pegged up  onto a series of criss-cross washinglines along with others and this  will create an ever changing art installation of its own.



I'm planning to go to pop (excuse the pun) into this event and hopefully have my picture as part of the final piece of art :thumbup:

Has anyone experimented with anything like this before? It's clearly a social artistic type of 'experiment' but there are interesting technical aspects at work as well which will be interesting to see in person.

If anyone else is interested in going it's a free event in London on Aug 18 and 19 - Sight of Emotion (Ojos que Sienten) :: Rich Mix


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 1, 2012)

I haven't visited an exhibit or event like that, but I have watched a documentary on blind photographers

http://www.hbo.com/documentaries/dark-light-the-art-of-blind-photographers/video/trailer.html


----------



## amolitor (Aug 1, 2012)

It does seem to be pushing a lot of buttons: "visually impaired", "disadvantaged youth", "ever changing art installation" which definitely raises my hackles. This sounds like a big pile of bull, to me. Someone got a grant, or wants a grant, to fart around in some studio space.

The idea of having a visually impaired photographer doing portraits, on the other hand, is interesting. Does visual impairment, and the necessary focus one pays to other senses, give the photographer an advantage in knowing when to press the shutter button? So much of portraiture is simply squeezing the release at the right time, at the moment when the image will give the impression of something revealed, something understood and exposed. Are the cues a blind person picks up on reflected in the visual in an interesting way, or is that decisive moment as perceived by the ears rarely if ever reflected in the visual moment?


----------



## fotosyntehsis (Aug 12, 2012)

I recommend anyone to live this experience. Blind and partially sighted people uses their other senses to take pictures. As Henri Cartier Bresson said, " the Mind' eye" exists.They see but not visually. They feel much more than anyone one else. Visual people do not use their senses enough and do not have them developed as much as them. I am organising this event and I have worked with partially sighted photographers. When Sight of Emotion trained me, it blew my mind how we, humans , are less aware and conscious and how we do not know how to push the boundaries of our body. I hope to see you there.


----------



## fotosyntehsis (Aug 12, 2012)

I recommend anyone to live this experience. Blind and partially sighted people uses their other senses to take pictures. As Henri Cartier Bresson said, " the Mind' eye" exists.They see but not visually. They feel much more than anyone one else. 

Visual people do not use their senses enough and do not have them developed as much as them. I am organising this event and I have worked with partially sighted photographers. When Sight of Emotion trained me, it blew my mind how we, humans , are less aware and conscious and how we do not know how to push the boundaries of our body. I hope to see you there.They know when to press the shutter, they can describe you what they take a picture of, of the emotion they feel and that they want to convey. 

Blind photography enable them to communicate and be part of our world which is 100% visual in 2012. They have developed many techniques to take pictures and that is the most impressive part of the project. It is obvious that they have to use point and shoot cameras and that they can not control the light and the focus. To be honest, with digital photography, everybody now think they are photographers because they have an expensive DSLR but who actually use it manually and know how to control the light in any lighting situation???!!! Who really think about their content, message and composition? THEY DO!!!

THE ONLY REASON WHY WE ORGANISE THIS EVENT IS TO RAISE AWARENESS ABOUT THE ABILITIES OF PEOPLE, INSTEAD OF FOCUSING ON THE DISABILITIES. WE HAVE 5 SENSES AND ONLY USE 1. WE HAVE FORGOTTEN TO SIT DOWN AND FEEL AND LISTEN A TREE, TOUCH THE GRASS, FEEL THE SHADOWS, LISTEN TO SILENCE, CONVEY OUR EMOTIONS THROUGH CREATIVE IMAGES.

HOW WOULD YOU DESCRIBE A TREE?
HOW WOULD THEY DESCRIBE A TREE???MUCH BETTER THAN US.

COME , SEE, LEARN AND THEN JUDGE.
THE EXPERIENCE IS THE MOST IMPORTANT.

THIS EVENT IS ALL ORGANISED BY DEDICATED VOLUNTEERS AND YOUNG PEOPLE WHO HAVE DECIDED TO GO AHEAD WITH THIS EXPERIENCE OF LEARNING AND SHARING CULTURE, EMOTIONS, TECHNIQUES AND HUMANITY.NO MONEY IS INVOLVED, ONLY THE BELIEF IN EQUALITY, RESPECT AND PERSONAL GROWTH FOR ALL OF US. REGARDLESS OF OUR ABILITIES.

I HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE AND THAT YOU WILL FEEL THIS INTERNAL CHANGE WHEN YOU EXPERIENCE THIS.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 12, 2012)

amolitor said:


> It does seem to be pushing a lot of buttons: "visually impaired", "disadvantaged youth", "ever changing art installation" which definitely raises my hackles. *This sounds like a big pile of bull, to me. Someone got a grant, or wants a grant, to fart around in some studio space.*



+1


----------



## rexbobcat (Aug 12, 2012)

He used all caps. Can't argue with that.


----------



## charlie76 (Aug 12, 2012)

fotosyntehsis said:
			
		

> WE HAVE 5 SENSES AND ONLY USE 1.



??


----------



## BeachDesign (Feb 11, 2013)

As someone who was born with +8 vision, and is now a professional photographer, I'm pretty interested in this. I've done a lot of photography without my glasses, and while using manual focus all the while just to challenge myself. May even be in the area for the event.


----------



## terri (Feb 12, 2013)

BeachDesign said:


> As someone who was born with +8 vision, and is now a professional photographer, I'm pretty interested in this. I've done a lot of photography without my glasses, and while using manual focus all the while just to challenge myself. May even be in the area for the event.


It's already happened; in August 2012.


----------



## Josh66 (Feb 13, 2013)

charlie76 said:


> fotosyntehsis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quick - how do you feel right now (temerature-wise, hot, cold, OK?) - that's one of the way more than 5 senses we have that they neglected to teach you about in school.

Oh ****, something fell and broke - where did that sound come from?  Another 'sense'.

Are you hungry (or thirsty) right now?  That's another one (two)...  And where is that nasty smell coming from (another)?

...And many more.


----------

